# how to grow fish



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

What's the best way to get comets, koi, or goldfish to grow? Can you guys recommend food that works well with this or a supplement? I have a pond, but since I'm in a wooded area of New England, the temp. doesn't really rise, even in the hottest summer seasons. I could invest in a heater, but I don't really think it's worth it.


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

In my experience, a LOT of room to swim and frzen or live foods will get fish big faster than any other method.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Good water quality is the key. My goldfish all get fed the pond pellets even though I keep them indoors and I have many large full grown ones. I have even had them breed for me. Being outside they will get natural bugs to eat to suppliment their diet.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Ultra clean water, lots of food. Ponds make just about any carp grow at a ridiculous rate.


----------

